# Duck?!



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Yo, so ive been riding for about 3 years now but i just started getting into tricks, so far ive got my tail grab down and my FS 180's but ive been wondering something. I've got this crappy old board from this rental shop but i bought it and its second hand; also my bindings are really randon ive never heard of these companies and the way the guy setup my bindings is kinda weird. Ive been told that its a duck stanec so its made easier for riding switch but its it really necessary and will there be any advantage if i switch it?
What should i do?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Duck stance refers to the angles of the bindings. So a typical duck stance would have angles of about +15/-15, or some variation of that. It depends on whats comfortable for you. If you look at the bindings, they are both rotated out, kind of like how a ducks feet are angled out and it makes them waddle. The reason this is good for riding switch is because no matter which way the board is facing, your front foot will be angled in that direction, which will help you control the board. This is typically a park setup. If you don't plan on riding switch, you don't need this. However, I think it's just more comfortable this way anyway.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Stance and angles are personal preferance, I say do what feels right to you. Most people that ride switch a lot do duck their angles so the board feels the same if youre riding goofy or regular. Experiment with your stance width and angles, move them the smallest amount you can each time and make a few runs then repeat and decide what you like best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

If your doing 1s then your gonna be riding out switch, I personally ride duck because I want to make my switch riding to be as easy as possibe and I think it makes you open your body out more to the slope. It's completely your choice though just try different things and see how you feel.


----------

